# Passport Expires during my 457 Visa Stay



## ChemicalBob (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi sorry if this has been dealt with before but I am very stressed at the moment and I wondered if anyone can quickly clear this up. 

My family and I have been granted a four year 457 visa and we are moving to Perth next week. I have just noticed that my passport expires in 11 months, I have read that your passport should be valid for the length of your visa, will I have any problems entering Oz? 

I not sure what to do!


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

If there was a problem with your passport expiration I'm sure your CO would have mentioned it. As long as you have a 'valid' passport you are fine. Just make sure you apply for a new one before the old one expires.

This old thread might be useful http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/79158-passport-validity.html

Dolly


----------



## sunnydayz1985 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi,

I don't think it's an issue as my case was similar to yours. I came to Australia in May 2012 and my passport was due to expire in May 2013. My 457 has validity till 2014. I recently applied for passport renewal while in Aus and got my new passport. 

But still, worth checking to give u an extra level of assurance as you would have lot of other stuff to worry about anyway when you are moving to a new country.


----------

